# Got to talk to the Govenor today on KNOX Radio



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I asked him if he understood that 95 % of Hunters both Residents & Non-Residents were Freelance hunters, that do not want to pay to hunt - won't use guides & outfitters. He said thats a good point - :roll:

Plus I got in that he needs to have the Toursim Dept. refocus on doing things to Help small towns - do things to support & attract Freelance Hunters. If you really want to economically help small towns.

He went on to say - How the HPC will be looked at (In the present committee) to include zones (He brought that up not me)  - I told him many areas need more hunters - others have too many.

He did say something about Devils Lake being one area that wants more :roll:

I did'nt get time to ask him if he was going to Let the G&FD manage this - Not the Legislature 

He bragged how they have already exceeded their goals for more public lands & that they are going to do alot more.

My overall feeling was he has seen the light & is getting the Real - Rest of the story - ??? Time will tell


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Do you think the Gov. will get any air time on 790 now that the host is being courted by the demacratic party? Listened this morning...sure sounds like he's considering a run at the office. He does carry himself very well and seems very up on the state and federal issues. Imagine...a Gov. that you actually here from once in a while.

Anyway, if the Gov doesn't get it, I think he will come re-election time. As well as some of the Sen and Reps. I can't recall a time when I've ever kept up on ALL the bills like this time around. I've got an 18 year old that's more up on the hunting bills and other non-huntiing bills than many of my 40 year old friends. No matter what happens by the end of the session, many younger voters have gotten a great introduction into the workings of the legislature.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Has anyone ever heard any possible zone plans ???

This could get weird if they let this committee or the Legislature decide the zones ???

Did HPC ever address them ???

Would they be based on where the water is ???

Where the ducks are ??? In the Fall ???

Where there are rooms & accomodations ???

Where ever a guide is, that is not booked solid for the entire season ???

Where there is public lands to handle the #'s ???

Where communities work with Tourism & Hospitality & G&FD to prove the need & open access they can help provide to the NR's & Residents Freelancers ???

1st come 1st served ???

A lottery system if all want to go to the same few places - with a 1st - 2nd - 3rd choice ??? with weighted system like for deer if your not drawn ???

I think most of these things can be worked out

But I don't think guides should be gauranteed any licenses - REMEMBER - I bet less than 5 % of Non Residents Use guides - & Less than 1% of residents use them


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I do not have any input on the zone issue, but this would not surprise me. I have mixed feeling on to many changes to this legislation. We will have to wait and see. My fear is that it will come out of committe and go to the floor for a vote before we have a chance to digest what is happening.

On the Red Head, I for one will not support him in any shape way or form. He would do more to hurt freelance hunting in this state than our current leadership. This should have been evident to all that have lisened to him for the past 2 years. He has done more to promote fee hunting on his radio program than the tourisum and GNDA have.

I have some personel info that I will share if he make a run that will show just who the real Red head is.

I think that maybe surface views on our current Gov.stand on the hunting issue may be best left until all the dust settles, andwe can weigh the evils that we may face with someone else at the helm.

Change for the sake of change may get us something worse? I do beleive that some of our other elected officals do need to feel the same heat that the GOV. is feeling. Many have become almost smug and arrogant and are getting reelected on name recognition only or party affiliation.

We as sportsmen need to be more involved and aware of other issues that are influencing votes for or against the things we support.

When I was young and picking up my date for the evening her father imparted these word of wisdom." I am a forgiving man, but I never forget, and I always get even or ahead." Something to take away from this session.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Fetch...one thing we were told at the hearing last week was that the governor wants nothing to do with that 25% option in 2048.He feels no matter which way he goes on it...half the people will be ticked off.I wouldn't be suprised to see that changed.I'm sure he would rather have the GNF have that option so they can take the blame.He felt a lot of heat last spring.

During the hearing they also brought up the zones.In fact the committee members thought it would probably be OK to put in more zones like deer.
I don't like that idea.Deer don't migrate,ducks do.

When that bill by Rep. Nelson was introduced to require non-res. to put land descriptions on licenses the non-res. on the national websites were really PO'D.Almost all the non-res. I've talked to hate the idea of zones more than the cost of the license,caps or number of days.
An example...last year we had an early freeze the last week of Oct. The birds all left and here sat all those non-res. screwed.They all went home unhappy.

They would prefer no zones at all.Let them go where the birds are.I told Rep. Hunskor on Thurs. that if there were zones the lines should run north-south,not east-west like they do now.That way they could move south with the birds if there is an early freezeup.It would still spread out the hunters but would let them move with the birds.Say three zones,with the lines on Hyws 281,and 83.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

But Ken, correct me if I am wrong. Is the distribution problem not more of a North/South issue than an East/West issue??? I mean, its Bottinue, and Cando complaining about not enough, not Jamestown and Gackle. So is it not really incumbent on a zone system if one is used to move more people north, not just west???


----------



## catman (Dec 19, 2002)

FAST EDDIE IS BEST OF BUDDIES WITH THE CANNONBALL COMPANY. THEY ARE THE ONES THAT GOT HIM TO GET THAT HOUSE OUT IN MOTT.FAST EDDIE WOULD DO NOTHING BUT SELL OFF THIS STATE TO GUIDES AND OUTFITTERS!!


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I think Ed as governor would be similar to Jesse as governor. Remember the whining Ed did when the Sioux hockey coach cancelled out on his interview? Kind of reminded me of the whining Jesse did when the press started picking on him. I think it takes a special type of personality to put up with all the stuff that goes with being gov (or any politician for that matter) and from what I have heard of Ed, he wouldn't be able to take it for very long. Hopefully we will never find out. :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Tom...north-south zones would allow hunters to follow the migration.Basically the weather is the same across the state east to west.When we freeze up in Bottineau it also freezes up in Kenmare,Cando,Langdon,Crosby etc. and the birds have moved south a couple hundred miles.Why penalize a hunter just because his zone no longer contains any birds and the one south of him is full.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

You guys are only scratching the surface on the problems with zones - great in theory, very difficult to impliment to anyone's satisfaction. Zones are a bill-killer and should be left to another day.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I think instead of having N-S zones, maybe allow a NR to pick 2 zones, and have the zones slightly more restrictive. This way if a NR wanted to hunt snows in Bottineau in early November, he could still play it safe and select another zone for southern ND.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Can not agree with you more Dan. By amending the bill with something completely unacceptable to most - the bill will die.

I often was called spin doctor,etc... by some on this site - may be you can see now that my warnings were just that. Pales in comparison to what you see everyday in Bismarck.

Ponder for a minute that these "sportsman" bills have a watch dog group like yourself on this site - attempting to keep things in check.

Now look at bills that are not under this type of scrutiny - what pork barrel politics, back scrathing, lobby sponsored crap must be going on.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Actually...I really don't care if there are no zones.Let them go where they want.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Thank you, Ken.

As you know, I was one of those screwed by the weather last fall on Halloween. I would have loved to have gone down to the South Dakota border like the year before. But, I couldn't because of the zone problem.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Most of those pushing zones the hardest this session want them to capture demand rather than spread pressure - there's a big difference in rationale and effect. If 2048 heads towards more elaborate zoning, at the very end of the process in a few weeks, the duck commerce folks in a certain zone(s) will use them to push for an exemption from days and/or license limitations and/or other 2048 features in their newly-created zone(s).

If not for the sudden weather events like Perry mentioned, zones truly and effectively designed to spread pressure as opposed to capture demand would be a good thing. But, that's not where and why most of the zone talk is originating right now. Zones are probably the most complicated and controversial componant of a pressure-mitigation program, and they deserve their own careful analysis, if at all, separate from the 2048 process.


----------



## C Kiedrowski (Mar 19, 2002)

In response to the Eddie comment . . . Catman, nothing could be further from the truth. Ed is my stepfather and the Mott house was purchased so we could have a place to hunt with family and friends. Cannonball had nothing to do with it. When you talk trash like that you sound unintelligent. Also, just because Ed has the empathy to see both sides doesn't mean he will "sell off this state".

Guides and outfitters are not our enemy. I do feel they need further regulations but they are fellow sportsmen and we need to maintain our friendships in order to comprimise for the benefit of all North Dakota citizens.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The need for guides and outfitters in the sporting world is a nessasary thing. We have many reputable services in this state that are assests and help in creating habitat for the overall benifit of all species. However the trend and problem area's are coming from a segment with money and influence in putting forth agenda's that will benifit large commerical operations that are demostrating a single principal. Anything and everthing for money.

The paid control of 100,000 plus acres by one outfitter who then restricted access for deer hunting causing other area landowners continued depradation problems. Promoting legislation to require all non residents to use a guide for hunting in ND, promotion of land descriptions as a requirment of licensing which would benifit the guiding industy only. This is only some examples of the industy that you say we need to obtain comprimise.

Ed's intent to promote rural economic development on the back of a resource that is as volitale as waterfowl cannot be sustained. The current dry cycle across ND by USFW estimates will reduce duck numbers by 50 percent this fall if things stay the course. Loss of water will concentrate ducks increasing the current strain for quality access. Do you believe that only those that can afford the $300.00 a day fee charged by many benifts all sportsmen?

If the information on Cannonball is not correct, I am sorry and will apologize even though I was not the one that posted it. I will however stand behind my and others post that say ED is not a benifit to the freelance hunter resident or nonresident of this state, past positions and his own statements bear this fact out. I believe he thinks that he is, but those that understand that this is not a money only issue will probally agree with me.

You show great loyalty in coming to his defense and this is a great trait to have. I thank you for sharing your thoughts and point of view, even if they differ from mine.


----------



## C Kiedrowski (Mar 19, 2002)

Mr. Gilmore- First of all, I would like to compliment you on the article you wrote in the Forum. It was well written and I agree with you 100%. I didn't want to come across as an advocate for outfitters. I apologize, for this was not my intention. I sincerely share your veiw.

I am deeply disturbed by the increasing amount of land being devoured by the fiscal motives of some outfitters. This issue needs to be dealt with. I cannot speak for Ed, but I couldn't ever see him condone development at the expense of our precious resources, which I feel are currently being exploited beyond sustenance.

The guiding industry has already taken more than their share, and therefore, passing SB 2048 in its original form is a comprimise. The point I wanted to make is that insults and negativity are counterproductive. Armed with this type of attitude we will develop enemies and the farmers and landowners will veiw are cause as motivated by greed.

Ed understands the importance of hearing both sides and maintaining friendships, and if he appears to be on the side of the outfitters . . . well, we'll have to do something about that. It is our job to provide information and educate people about our cause. 
You, Mr Bueide and many others do this quite well. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Mr. Bueide? God, I must be getting old. But, I've been called much worse. C, thanks for the positive post.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Old is a state of mind that is easily affected by the number of cocktails, and the shape of the leg below the skirt! 

CK. Thank you for your post!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Dan, You can't be old. I am older than you and I am not old......or am I????


----------



## grandpa (Oct 18, 2002)

c k

good posts

but did a place to hunt come with the house ? or just a place to stay ?

if you get out next fall the first two weekends look behind the hedge i'll be there.

if the big boat gets to full this spring jump in mine. it won't be to far away.

mybe see when the whites get here.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Ron, can you clarify the statement "I have some personel info that I will share if he make a run that will show just who the real Red head is." I assume you're the one who called in the day after you made these similar comments on his show and had to apologize because you couldn't find anybody to backup these accusations?

Eddie actually gets out and hunts and fishes, but also didn't grow up freelance hunting and doesn't completely understand the makeup of hardcore outdoors people. I've heard him say several times on his show that he can't believe the number one reason people stay in ND is for the outdoors. Also when questioned about the endless Ellingson drainage tile commercials on his show and its contradiction to his outdoor interests he doesn't seem to get that this drainage can affect the waterfowl populations.

Not that he couldn't do better than Jesse, but it just seems too much like the Ventura nightmare in MN which all got started on his radio show.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

You assumed wrong, my info will come forward when and only if Ed runs.and with others. To this point he is still a radio personality not a canidate.

The Forum will tear him to shreds with the dislike and competion that he has created between the media players. I do believe that GF herald would do the same.

Your other reasons go back to what I said earlier in a post, past statements and actions did not demonstate a understanding of ND hunting traditions. I do not beleive you have to grow up in ND to understand that, however this may have helped him on this issue. I do not agree with him on some other issues and his staked out positions. So my lack of support is not one issue driven.


----------

